# Obi keeps his manhood



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We were at the vet today for a check up and to get more meds and I asked about when to book Obi in to be neutered. The vet told me he wouldn't do it whilst he's on steroids as they slow down the wound healing process. I didn't know that. So Obi has a reprieve for the next 4months or so....bet he's very pleased! :undwech:


p.s. yay, just realised this post made me a veteran!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Way to go Obi!!! And you too Clare you old Veteran you


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol! Congratulations both of you! 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done Obi and congratulations on becoming a veteran!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Obi and Clare.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Intact for another 4 months then Obi 

Veteran.. well done Clare, too much posting lol .. I hate the veteran level name :S


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You're right Jojo, it shows I spend too much time on here  Hows little Picnic doing? Any progress on housetraining?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Obi and Clare

What we now need is a listing above Veteran.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well done Obi and Clare
> 
> What we now need is a listing above Veteran.


What would that be Julie? Old Codger  pensioner  I notice you're nearly a Veteran Julie!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Great news, hope he doesn't discover the joys of leg humping!


----------

